# neue Bulls Marathon Fully`s



## NeoRC (29. April 2007)

Hallo,

hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit den neunen Marathon Fully´s von Bulls?
http://www.bulls.de/de/bikes/marathon.aspx
Die haben zwei Räder zur Auswahl das "Ace of Pace" und Sugar Max

Gruß
NeoRC


----------



## RM Matthias (30. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich weiß von K.Platt der für Bulls fährt das das Bike sehr stark an Passagen ist die Bergauf führen.Und natürlich ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss beim Ace of Pace unschlagbar.


Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (30. April 2007)

RM Matthias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß von K.Platt der für Bulls fährt das das Bike sehr stark an Passagen ist die Bergauf führen.Und natürlich ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss beim Ace of Pace unschlagbar.
> 
> 
> Schönen Gruß



Wohl eher seine beine  das hängt doch nur sehr sehr wenig vom bike ab ...


----------



## sunabar (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo 3200,-Euro für nen Bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gehts noch!!!!
Marke hin oder her, aber Bulls geht gar nicht, mal abgesehen davon das man die ZEG eh boykottieren sollte wird einem das Ding kein anderer Händler reparieren.
Und nur weil der Karl Platt so blöd war Rocky Mountain den Rücken zu kehren, weil er bei Bulls mehr Kohle bekommt, müssen wir das ja nicht auch noch tun.


----------



## RM Matthias (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
da hast du vollkommen recht das das noch immer die Beine machen, er sagt ja nur seinen Eindruck über das Bike.

Und ob er blöd wahr zu wechseln von RM zu Bulls das ist deine Meinung.Ich finde es blöd wenn man ein 3200 Bike mit dieser Ausstattung nicht in die engere Wahl kommen lässt.
Gebe dir aber recht das der ZEG Verband und die Marke Bulls nicht den besten Ruf hat, aber das tut nichts zur Sache in Verbindung mit dem Bike Ace of Pace, auf dem sich Rennen gewinnen lassen.
Und er hatte bisher keine Probleme mit dem Frame.

Gruß


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Mai 2007)

Bulls kopiert ja immernoch die Federungssysteme.................... (Cannondale und Rotwild) räusper^^


----------



## sunabar (1. Mai 2007)

Aber für 3200,- ist auch nicht so das wirklich Schnäpchen. 

Ne XTR Gruppe kostet bei ZEG(wenn wir schon mal da sind) mit Disc 850,- ,
ne Reba Team 450,-, nen guten LRS bekommt man Hand eingespeicht für weit unter 400,-(Nope Atmosphere 275,- 1440gr), wären wir bei 1575,- und nen Rahmen z.B. Santa Cruz light für 1200,- = 2775,- 

da hätten wir noch gute600,- über für Lenker(z.B. KCNC 40,- bei 110gr), Vorbau, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze(z.B. KCNC 70,- 144gr.),Sattel(z.B.Slr ca70)

Also soviel zum Schnäpchen.
Der Platt wurde geholt um das Image auf zu bessern, was soll er auch anderes über das Ding sagen: Ist ne Kackschüssel und ich will lieber mein Rocky wieder!!
Das er keine Probleme hat ist ja relativ, wenn ich nach jedem Rennen die Lager und/oder den Rahmen wechsel(aber das ist bei anderen auch nicht besser).


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Mai 2007)

RM Matthias schrieb:


> aber das tut nichts zur Sache in Verbindung mit dem Bike Ace of Pace, auf dem sich Rennen gewinnen lassen.
> Und er hatte bisher keine Probleme mit dem Frame.
> 
> Gruß



Platt und Sahm fuhren bei den Rennen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, ausschließlich das Hardtail mit dem Namen Black Adder (dessen Rahmen übrigens dem eines Scott Scale verblüffend ähnlich sieht...).


----------



## M4d_K3kz (1. Mai 2007)

ich weiß ja net .. der rahmen sieht aus wie jeder carbonrahmen ... halt typisch *g* aber immer nur scott als carbonrahmen aufzusagen ist auch net so die welt. die form der typischen carbonrahmen geht zurück auf kestrel cs-x oder noch ältere rahmen (meine bescheidene meinung)
ansonsten finde ich die bulls räder okay .. klar gehts billiger aber auch wesentlich teuerer für ähnliche komponenten


----------



## FeierFox (2. Mai 2007)

Die meisten ambitionierten Biker lassen sich vermutlich noch durch das Image der Marke abschrecken, zurecht, denn außer auf Baumarktbombern klebte ja deren Logo bislang nicht.

Aber der Weg der Frima ist schonmal der richtige wie ich finde, die Marke auch "obenrum" an den Mann zu bringen.


----------



## sunabar (2. Mai 2007)

Diese ätzende Geiz -ist- geil- Mentalität löscht noch alle wirklich guten Bikeshops aus. 
Probiert mal bei nem ZEG gescheite Teile zu bestellen oder einfach nur kompetente Beratung zu bekommen.
Von den Werkstattpreisen will ich mal gar nicht reden ebenso wie von deren Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (2. Mai 2007)

Wow... das Black Adder kostet 3000 euro und wiegt über 10kg... da biete ich ja leichteres  für knapp 1900 gibts bei mir auch komplett 07er XTR samt Reba, komplett Ritchey WCS und 07er Martas.... aber eben für bescheidene 1000 Euro weniger und unter 10kg ist die Kiste dann sogar auch noch (und das ohne Carbonrahmen)  nunja

So günstig sin die 'so günstigen' Bulls ja garnicht...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Mai 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> ich weiß ja net .. der rahmen sieht aus wie jeder carbonrahmen ... halt typisch *g* aber immer nur scott als carbonrahmen aufzusagen ist auch net so die welt.



Zitat in Bike Ausgabe 06/2007 Test Carbonhardtails: " ... erklärt, warum der Rahmen in der CC-Rennszene so begehrt ist. Nicht nur Thomas Frischknechts Team fährst Scale, den Rahmen setzen auch andere Teams ein, teilweise ohne Dekor oder unter anderem Label."

Ist doch verwunderlich, warum das Bulls Black Adder bisher noch in keinem Hardtail-Test unserer Mountainbike-Magazine getestet worden ist. Da drängt sich doch der Verdacht auf: warum etwas testen, was man schon als Original bei einem Test unter dem Hintern hatte ....


----------



## Balkon Klaus (4. Mai 2007)

nee, wer möchte schon ein bulls haben?


----------



## M4d_K3kz (4. Mai 2007)

moin 
löl ey dreh mir nicht die worte im hals um *g* ich sagte ja nur das im prinzip sehr viele carbonrahmen sich ähnlich sind und das ich nicht finde das man sagen kann das der scott rahmen viel eigenständiger aussieht als der bulls rahmen. technisch dürfte es ein unterscheid sein ganz klar, auch gewichtstechnisch, aber mir gings halt ums design und das ist auch beimscale halt relativ konservativ.
gruß arnd


----------



## Turbo_R3 (4. Mai 2007)

Balkon Klaus schrieb:


> nee, wer möchte schon ein bulls haben?



Warum nicht, wenn Preis und Qualität passen?

Stell mal ein paar Räder ganz ohne Logo nebeneinander und lass sie testen, Dann das gleiche mit Logo. Bin sicher das da 2 verschiedene Testergebnisse rauskommen.


----------



## olli (5. Juni 2007)

Das Black Adder ist ja wirklich ganz prima! Das wird wohl mein nächstes Bike, für unter 3.000.- bekommt man wohl kein anderes carbon-Bike mit kompletter XTR, oder?

http://www.bulls.de/de/bikes/cross_country.aspx?sub=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. Juni 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Das Black Adder ist ja wirklich ganz prima! Das wird wohl mein nächstes Bike, für unter 3.000.- bekommt man wohl kein anderes carbon-Bike mit kompletter XTR, oder?
> 
> http://www.bulls.de/de/bikes/cross_country.aspx?sub=0



In der neuen Biike ist eine Anzeige mit Radon Carbon-Hardtails drin; die werden den Preis wohl noch unterbieten


----------



## olli (5. Juni 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> In der neuen Biike ist eine Anzeige mit Radon Carbon-Hardtails drin; die werden den Preis wohl noch unterbieten


Naja, Radon, redBull, Poison und andere seelenlose Versenderbikes sind nicht so mein Ding. Ausserdem finde ich das Bulls auch optisch sehr gelungen!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Juni 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Das Black Adder ist ja wirklich ganz prima! Das wird wohl mein nächstes Bike, für unter 3.000.- bekommt man wohl kein anderes carbon-Bike mit kompletter XTR, oder?
> 
> http://www.bulls.de/de/bikes/cross_country.aspx?sub=0



Preislich sicherlich eine Überlegung wert. Allerdings würden die bei ZEG mich nach dem Kauf höchstens nochmal im Garantiefalle wiedersehen. Dort würde ich noch nicht einmal die erste Inspektion machen lassen, selbst wenn diese kostenlos wäre!


----------



## olli (5. Juni 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Preislich sicherlich eine Überlegung wert. Allerdings würden die bei ZEG mich nach dem Kauf höchstens nochmal im Garantiefalle wiedersehen. Dort würde ich noch nicht einmal die erste Inspektion machen lassen, selbst wenn diese kostenlos wäre!



Natürlich lasse ich da keinen mehr seine Pfoten drauflegen, sobald ich es habe. Normalerweise baue ich meine Räder selbst auf, aber das Ding gefällt mir sehr gut und ob ich mit Selbstaufbau billiger komme?
An der Kiste müßte ich nur noch 2-3 teile tauschen, Bremsleitungen an den Hebeln vertauschen und Barends montieren.


----------



## tbird (5. Juni 2007)

Balkon Klaus schrieb:


> nee, wer möchte schon ein bulls haben?



du bist ja ein ganz schlauer. nur weil bulls durch die art, WIE sie verkauft werden, einen schlechten ruf haben, SIND SIE NICHT SCHLECHT. 

ich fahre seit oktober ein Bulls DQ600pro (mittlerweile 2700km) und kann mich absolut nicht beklagen .das Bike hält locker mit gleichteuren bikes anderer hersteller mit. 

also bitte, vergesst endlich diese scheiss vorurteile gegenüber der marke. 

klar, sie sind nicht die billigsten. aber das kann sich ja im laufe der zeit noch ändern.


----------



## Turbo_R3 (11. Juni 2007)

Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## tbird (12. Juni 2007)

schÃ¶n, dass ich mit der meinung nicht alleine bin. 

leider verkauft bulls eben auch minderwertige produkte (fullys fÃ¼r unter 500â¬) und dadurch leidet der ruf eben enorm.


----------



## Master | Torben (12. Juni 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> leider verkauft bulls eben auch minderwertige produkte (fullys fÃ¼r unter 500â¬) und dadurch leidet der ruf eben enorm.



Richtig - das ist ein kleines Problem... speziell weil die Bikes Baumarktniveau haben und fÃ¼r eine Radmarke nicht wirklich schmÃ¼ckend sind.

Aber wie schon oben geschrieben soooo gÃ¼nstig finde ich die Bulls RÃ¤der nicht wirklich...

Ansonsten gilt wie immer: jeder wie er mÃ¶chte.


----------



## Chris King84 (12. Juni 2007)

Tach, da ich selber Bulls Räder verkaufe (muß ich mich jetzt schämen  ), weis ich das jeder Händler eine UVP- und eine spezielle Tiefpreisliste hat. Ich glaub die oben genannten Preise sind noch nicht die "Endpreise". 

Mal fragen gehen, lohnt sich bestimmt


----------



## NeoRC (14. Juni 2007)

Chris King84 schrieb:


> Tach, da ich selber Bulls Räder verkaufe (muß ich mich jetzt schämen  ), weis ich das jeder Händler eine UVP- und eine spezielle Tiefpreisliste hat. Ich glaub die oben genannten Preise sind noch nicht die "Endpreise".
> 
> Mal fragen gehen, lohnt sich bestimmt



weist Du ob es den Marathon Rahmen "Sugar Max" auch einzeln gibt und zu welchen Preis?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

